# Matador ? Please any info



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Hi guys I just joined and this recently I purchased and was wondering if any info on it. It has a beautiful pocket watch like back and has guaranteed 10 yr engraved on back has a Art Deco type face. In gold rolled gold matador name on front


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

None at all without more info and pictures 

Welcome


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Joby1717 said:


> Hi guys I just joined and this recently I purchased and was wondering if any info on it. It has a beautiful pocket watch like back and has guaranteed 10 yr engraved on back has a Art Deco type face. In gold rolled gold matador name on front


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/slideshow/



hughlle said:


> None at all without more info and pictures
> 
> Welcome


 Hi mate thanks. Does this link work











Joby1717 said:


> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/slideshow/
> 
> Hi mate thanks. Does this link work


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/embed/Mobile%20Uploads/story



Joby1717 said:


> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/slideshow/
> 
> Hi mate thanks. Does this link work
> 
> ...


 Sorry this should work mate I'm new to this lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

the link works, there are no photos though


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Joby1717 said:


> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/slideshow/
> 
> Hi mate thanks. Does this link work
> 
> ...


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads



Bruce said:


> the link works, there are no photos though


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads



Joby1717 said:


> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads


 Does that one work mate



Joby1717 said:


> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/slideshow/
> 
> Hi mate thanks. Does this link work
> 
> ...


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads. Finally



Joby1717 said:


> Hi guys I just joined and this recently I purchased and was wondering if any info on it. It has a beautiful pocket watch like back and has guaranteed 10 yr engraved on back has a Art Deco type face. In gold rolled gold matador name on front


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

yes but you need to paste them via the insert other media button at the bottom right


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> yes but you need to paste them via the insert other media button at the bottom right












Sorry guys incredibly new to this lol



hughlle said:


> None at all without more info and pictures
> 
> Welcome












It works fine too



Bruce said:


> yes but you need to paste them via the insert other media button at the bottom right


 Did I get it right now Bruce lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

you are getting there


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> you are getting there


 Is it still not right m8











Joby1717 said:


> Is it still not right m8


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

open your picture....right click in the center and left click "copy image address" paste to your post using the button below


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> open your picture....right click in the center and left click "copy image address" paste to your post using the button below












Surely now











Joby1717 said:


> Surely now


 http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads



Joby1717 said:


> Surely now
> 
> http://s665.photobucket.com/user/Joby_Lark/library/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

:clap:


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Bruce said:


> :clap:










It's a beautiful piece comes in its original box lol. Anyone know if any value ? Age ? And yaaaah I did it lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

nobody will value it for you on the forum, your best bet is to look on ebay completed listings for something similar, but ladies watches seldom make good money, as for age etc i will leave that to someone who knows :yes:


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

I have literally searched the earth for info. It's Swiss possibly phenix matador?



Bruce said:


> nobody will value it for you on the forum, your best bet is to look on ebay completed listings for something similar, but ladies watches seldom make good money, as for age etc i will leave that to someone who knows :yes:


 Thanks. It's bloody rare as I have searched ebay totally got one hit but pocket watch not this. Only rolled gold but I think I prob keep it as a keep sake lol

I have a eagle star one too put pics up in min lol



Joby1717 said:


> I have literally searched the earth for info. It's Swiss possibly phenix matador?
> 
> Thanks. It's bloody rare as I have searched ebay totally got one hit but pocket watch not this. Only rolled gold but I think I prob keep it as a keep sake lol
> 
> I have a eagle star one too put pics up in min lol

















I know I can't get value here but just wondering if collectible


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Joby1717 said:


> It's a beautiful piece comes in its original box lol. Anyone know if any value ? Age ? And yaaaah I did it lol


 That looks like a ladies "wristlet", you need to take it to a local antiques dealer to have it assessed. It may be from the late 19th to mid 20th century.

It may not be of any value other than personal though. Few watches have escalating financial value, being old doesn't make a watch a nest egg. :wink:


----------



## Joby1717 (May 2, 2016)

Yeah sweet it's so cute lol


----------

